# i am in needz of artist for my game



## invdrcats (Jul 2, 2010)

yea its a visual novel i need some charter art, any help will be great


----------



## Snorlax (Jul 5, 2010)

You should probably provide more details about the project and the style of art you'd like.


----------



## Overman1977 (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes, full details and required qualifications would be nice.


----------



## Triclops (Jul 11, 2010)

What platform is this game being made for?


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jul 12, 2010)

He is making it for VNDS...so it is going to end up on a DS screen.


----------

